# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Frog with injured leg

## Redaprildawn

Hi! I have several wild green tree frogs in my backyard. Today I noticed that one of them has an injured leg. Looks like it's broken like it was squished. Is there anything I can do to help the little guy out? Will his leg grow back if I leave him alone? Or will he die from this injury? Should I put him out of his misery humanely? Please help!

----------


## Xavier

We would need to see a picture, if it's really bad (barely clinging to life) than euthanasia would be the way to go, but if it's like a broken bone, you could set it and let it heal

----------


## Redaprildawn

Well I caught him and took a close look at the injured leg. It was mangled just below his knee so after a lot of reading I chose to amputate the leg just above the injury. I made sure it was healthy tissue that was still attached to the bone. I now have him in a small critter cage that I keep on hand. I put in plenty of leaves to make him hopefully feel like he is hidden and safe. Guess I'll keep him in house till the leg heals and he proves he can escape predators and catch food on his own. Rather than catching bugs to feed him couldn't I go to pet store and purchase small crickets for him to eat or do I need to catch him local bugs? And I'm sure I will need to keep his cage high in humidity by spraying spring water on the leaves.

----------


## Redaprildawn

I tried to post a picture but can't get it to post from iPad.

----------


## Redaprildawn

Well he is still alive. Been taking him outside in his critter cage. I placed a banana skin in his cage to attract fruit flies. So far I can't say he has eaten anything. I am going out tomorrow to pet store to get him something to eat. So far I'm not sure what to feed him other than fruit flies. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## bill

Honestly? Unless you plan on caring for this frog for the rest of it's life, humanely euthanizing it would be best, at least in my opinion. He will never really thrive in the wild missing one leg. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## jlfrogfan

It's essentially a special-needs creature now, and it had the good fortune of finding someone who actually cares about frog health. I would just keep it. Also, maybe I missed this, but I was wondering how you would monitor the amputation site for any infection(s)? Maybe it's not necessary. Sorry, just curious!

----------


## Redaprildawn

Yes, I fully realize this frog will never survive the wild again. I have done nothing but read all and any info concerning this situation. There are frogs talked about on this site that have survived this very injury. I am following the info from this site on emergency frog care. I cannot afford to take him to a vet. And everyone else says put him out of his misery. Sorry can't do it. She is alive and breathing and I am now a frog owner. I've gotten worse animal injuries left on my front porch by neighbors. And they pulled thru. Ooccasionally I was stuck with the critter till I found it a more suitable home or sanctuary.
As for monitoring it, I'm doing it on a wing and a prayer. Wish me luck! And pray for the froggy!

----------


## Lynn

Hello,
This frog needs a herp vet asap  :Frown:  
It's really as simple as that.
1) to treat any broken skin w/ the appropriate antibiotic , appropriate route of administration of antibiotics, and the appropriate dose
2) to amputate the leg in the safest and least painful way, if needed

Contact your local animal conservation  department ( or local Herp, society )  ... they will be able to assist in getting the frog to a specialist.

http://eths.org/
http://www.texasherpsociety.org/events.html
http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Rept...Reptile-Clubs/

http://www.villagevetwoodlands.com/
http://www.loop494vet.com/kingwood-t...ic-animals.htm


 :Butterfly:

----------

